# yellow and white Nigerian baby born, picture



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

Wanted to show my yellow baby. His grandmother (who is for sale) frequently has yellow babies. See the little wattles too.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the black markings of his face. Congrats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

way cute - I love babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, adorable! I love how he is a buckskin with so many white markings! He is one flashy little goat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous little broken buckskin - he looks to have a great personality that will make someone a great pet


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

kelebek said:


> Gorgeous little broken buckskin - he looks to have a great personality that will make someone a great pet


His personality at three weeks is chase the does and make them mad!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Typical buckling! Aren't they hilarious when they start making those bucky noises?


----------



## threeweegoats (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful little guy


----------



## sistachic (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my, what a little beauty!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Aww


----------

